# 12/12 or 14/10 flowering ????



## afrosam (Nov 4, 2008)

*I watched a video from THC Labs out of Canada, and one of the growers recommended increasing the hours of light up to 16 hours for the last 2 weeks of flowering. Along with a diet of water only for the last 14 days.*
* Has anyone tried this or known any one who's done it b4 *
* ive saw the same question posted on another site, an some people seem to do it just wondering if anyone else uses this technique and what kind of results they get the guy from THC labs he report's he gets much better yeilds, as his plants see more light *
**​


----------



## ontariogrower (Nov 4, 2008)

mmmmh never heard of increaseing the light but yes give only water for the last 2 weeks its called flushing your plants it gets rid of most or all of the ferts and nutes so you dont have a nasty tasting smoke

do you own test take one plant and go with the 16 and let us know if it works


----------



## Doalude (Nov 5, 2008)

I would stick with the tried and true method of 12/12 myself.


----------



## 420swed (Nov 5, 2008)

How many days are u in flowering ?


----------



## afrosam (Nov 6, 2008)

ontariogrower said:


> mmmmh never heard of increaseing the light but yes give only water for the last 2 weeks its called flushing your plants it gets rid of most or all of the ferts and nutes so you dont have a nasty tasting smoke
> 
> do you own test take one plant and go with the 16 and let us know if it works


thanx bro 4 explaining flushing  but ive been doing this for around 14-15 yrs lol with over a few hundred under the belt but thanks anyway bro knowlage is power i hear what ur saying, just was intrested if anyone besides this canadian guy has done this the increased light is only in the last 2 wks, i havnt done it my self as 12/12 seems more reliable but this guy grows for bc bud depot so he isnt just an average joe or maybe he is lol thankx all the same 4 tha reply


----------



## Properlike (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey bro-

Theoretically it makes sense the plant uses the light time to grow and in this case bud....I just decided to do it I am doign 15 hours thereabouts on some Master Kush which I inadvertently threw back to 10 hours to finish early when it hadn't even really begun budding.

Set me back two weeks..so now I am going to increase the light so they cn finish sooner less days to finish.

It makes complete sense....I've heard of people doing a continuous 14/10 through flowering with great effect.

I'lll let you know my results over the next 7 dasy to harvest.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 18, 2008)

i've heard of this... there was a lot of info on it at overgrow... (i'm still sad its gone)

apparently, the theory is that once you start to flower the plant with 12/12, after X weeks of 12/12 if you give it 18/6 or 24/0, it will take the same X weeks to revert back to veg.... so in the last 2 weeks, if you give it the veg lighting schedule you can have no fear that it will go back into veg because its almost done flowering (it would day 6 weeks of veg lights to get it back into veg mode)... 

a buddy of mine tried this and flipped it to the veg lighting too early, and he went the last 2 weeks at veg photoperiod, but then decided to let them go a little longer cuz they didnt quite look done... then in the 3rd week they made funny looking leaves pop out of all of the bud, and he got a bunch of bananas...

he might have gotten a little more weight, but it was funny looking bud


----------



## adam1982 (Dec 18, 2008)

on a seed site it rcomend less light for last to weeks even says try with no light for last 2 so be careful they dont start to veg on ye


----------



## verysexybob (Dec 18, 2008)

i have just experienced this very same problem with my granddaddy kush and blueberry clones. they were left under the hps (600w, 12/12) light by accident (behind the larger plants), and budded to early.
after the harvest this was discovered, and they were placed back under the metal halide (400w, 18/6). after only a week much of the bud weight was lost to the vegetation processes, and those "banana" (quite an accurate observation) leaves begun to sprout. they almost resembled the first vegetative node leaves on a seedling; yet they lacked and ridge definition along the edges.
i have since killed the original plants (not before cloning of course). i believe that mistake will serve as an experiment to see if the light stresses will cause the 3rd generation clones to hermie. 
i do not suggest increasing the light cycle at the end of budding based on my personal experiences. however i have found that a 72hr dark cycle immediately before harvest can dramatically increase the cannabinoid resin production within the tricombs. in some cases up to 25%!!!
i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## 89SoFine (Dec 18, 2008)

verysexybob said:


> i do not suggest increasing the light cycle at the end of budding based on my personal experiences. however i have found that a 72hr dark cycle immediately before harvest can dramatically increase the cannabinoid resin production within the tricombs. in some cases up to 25%!!!
> i wish you the best of luck!


Hey verysexybob, nice post. quick question: do you water your plants at all during that last 72 hour dark period? Or do you let them just suck all the water that's left up into the buds? Thanks.


----------



## verysexybob (Dec 18, 2008)

the medium that i use is approximately 20% coarse perlite, 50%-70% organic moisture control soil, and up to 30% cannabis trimming compost (worms are amazing organisms, btw). this meduim will prevent against bacteria growth and makes it easier to flush, however this medium will not hold water for more than 24 hrs, so i am required to water during the 72 hr. dark period.

if you feel comfortable that your medium will retain adequite water, then you may not have to during the dark 72 hr. dark period. this is because hps lights will cause the water to evaporate at an increased rate. no heat/light = higher water retention.

on a side note... have u ever noticed that the grass needs to be cut immediately following any significant rain? i find that the buds work the same way, they will swell and mature faster if you keep to the regular watering cycle.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 8, 2010)

89SoFine said:


> Hey verysexybob, nice post. quick question: do you water your plants at all during that last 72 hour dark period? Or do you let them just suck all the water that's left up into the buds? Thanks.


ive let my plants go 14\10 since 4th week im day 40 check my link plants are doing awesome and really packing girth


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 8, 2010)

afrosam said:


> *I watched a video from THC Labs out of Canada, and one of the growers recommended increasing the hours of light up to 16 hours for the last 2 weeks of flowering. Along with a diet of water only for the last 14 days.*
> * Has anyone tried this or known any one who's done it b4 *
> * ive saw the same question posted on another site, an some people seem to do it just wondering if anyone else uses this technique and what kind of results they get the guy from THC labs he report's he gets much better yeilds, as his plants see more light *
> **​


He flushes his plants (which induces leaf drop and has no real world value) and then gives them more light? Makes sense to me hehe.

Have him come over here and explain himself in scientific terms, cause and effect.

I know you're just asking, but some people will believe anything anyone says.


----------



## monkz (Jan 8, 2010)

Nature doesnt increase light for the last 2 weeks of flowering, light decreases gradually... im now on a 10.5/13.5 light schedule.
As for flushing... apart from the fact that im using organics, plants absorb nutrients during their whole life cycle, and starving them of food for the last week or 2 only serves as a stress for the plant... why shouldnt it eat for its last 2 weeks? Dont you eat during your plants final days? lol


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 8, 2010)

more light = more growth since there only putting energy tword budding at this phase more light = more bud not too scientific but working but the flush part ima have to go wit my boi ben on this if your plants/buds are using these sugars as you replace them they should use them = more budding also natur doesent flush and gorilla weed taste great so that my imput


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Jan 10, 2010)

some results after two weeks of 14/10


----------



## growthspurt (Aug 26, 2016)

Bringing this thread back to life with these Flowering whole time 14/10.

I think this is a relevant question and I think more people should try it out.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 27, 2016)

growthspurt said:


> Bringing this thread back to life with these Flowering whole time 14/10.
> 
> I think this is a relevant question and I think more people should try it out.



Yeah sometimes natures way is not the best way for optimal results.....you get natures results.

It's interesting to see what people have experimented with and shown in some cases to increase Growth/THC/Etc..

Those look good how long till finished?

So no problems with the plant trying to reveg, hermie, etc?....it could be strain dependent as well.


----------



## growthspurt (Aug 27, 2016)

No problems, I would say slower flowering but larger yield. Every time someone says 1 week its 3 etc. Those are 73 days flowering. I would think another 2-3 weeks. Yes I would say there might be some strains that you might have to go closer to 12/12 to trigger but this method allows you to introduce clones immediately along with running Autos all with never changing lights.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 27, 2016)

growthspurt said:


> No problems, I would say slower flowering but larger yield. Every time someone says 1 week its 3 etc. Those are 73 days flowering. I would think another 2-3 weeks. Yes I would say there might be some strains that you might have to go closer to 12/12 to trigger but this method allows you to introduce clones immediately along with running Autos all with never changing lights.


Have you tried using a 5-15minute pulse of 730nm light (far-red) at lights out? A lot of people here use a pulse of far-red immediately after the lights go out and flower 13.5/10.5 to increase yield without slowing down flowering..

When the lights go out, it takes about 2 hours for the majority of photochrome to convert from Pfr to Pr form. A 730nm pulse after lights out converts Pfr to Pr almost instantly, increasing effective night length by about 2 hours.


----------



## growthspurt (Aug 27, 2016)

I read that somewhere before, @chruchhaze I was interested in it but wanted to do more research on the idea before anything else. Thank you for mentioning it, ill look into it sooner.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 29, 2016)

you can start @ 12/12 and reduce by 3 minutes every two weeks. you'll be mimicking season change this way. it works. you'll end with 10/14 or 9/15 there abouts. pretty cool and saves money.

also have you heard of 12/1 lighting for veg? works great too. this method may blow your mind if you havent heard of it. but trust it me works. sorry if you have heard of it. ANYWAY, you set your timer as follows;;;;;; 12hrs on, 5.5hrs off, 1 hr on, 5.5 hours off

itll save you tons on electric and keeps your plants in veg. look at it as a cloud passing by everyday or being planted near a tree. the plants are awake for 12 hours rest some, and see the sun is still out. they calculate the total time and see that it is "summer" still so they dont try and flower.

i do both of these both


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 30, 2016)

10/14 or 9/15 will mean less yield.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 31, 2016)

pretty insignificant to me. but do you, im on board with more light power more plant matter believe me you ha. i just dont exactly care and when i see a 200$ power bill i cringe.


----------



## Flowki (Aug 31, 2016)

Shame most timers are so fking cumbersome and fickle to change, overly complicating what should be a easy task. Worse of all are those shitty cheap ones that force you to cycle right through to get to a lower hour.... my god, save me the subliminal life messages of only moving forward.. <back key thnx.

I started a rant so I'll finish. The winner of most fking annoying are those cheap shit thermostats. I mean wtf.. do they do it on purpose?... making you go through the most ridiculous encrypted game of finger twister just to unlock the temp change screen. A simple press of the temp key followed by using the up and down key is too easy for bioconvictor man. He, if you don't know is a prolific criminal who breaks into tents and fucks with your temp control just for shits and giggles. Glad the guys over at cheapshit.com got that covered.


Btw. If you have placed an order to cheapshit.com take the manual and iron it onto a leather hardback. Put it in a water tight box and bury it in your garden, 4 foot should do, build a shed on it. One day you'll need to change the thermo and unlike me, who lost the manual.. you won't need to smash it into pieces prior to your girlfriend pointing out you could have just googled the model number. Yes, it was a win for feminism that day. Or yeah, google it.


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 31, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> Have you tried using a 5-15minute pulse of 730nm light (far-red) at lights out? A lot of people here use a pulse of far-red immediately after the lights go out and flower 13.5/10.5 to increase yield without slowing down flowering..
> 
> When the lights go out, it takes about 2 hours for the majority of photochrome to convert from Pfr to Pr form. A 730nm pulse after lights out converts Pfr to Pr almost instantly, increasing effective night length by about 2 hours.


I have issues the 730nm pulse as lights go out with success and now have a 660nm pulse as a wake up. I run the 660nm before lights on for 10-15 minutes and it's truly amazing to watch the plants wake up to it. I use the 660 during the flower cycle as well because I have seen all the clones I have form bud sites faster with using it but it is only used for start up after week 4 do to it increasing foxtailing...


----------



## Shugglet (Aug 31, 2016)

Keep in mind strains start flowering outdoors when there is between 9-10 hours of darkness. 12/12 is simply safe. 13on/11off or 14on/10off seems like it would be an happy medium for the plant. 

Of the research Ive been able to do on scholarly articles, it would seem that more light = more growth and more thc.

You can believe random forum people with no hard data to back up their claims or you can pursue the data youre looking for. Up to you.


----------



## churchhaze (Aug 31, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> pretty insignificant to me. but do you, im on board with more light power more plant matter believe me you ha. i just dont exactly care and when i see a 200$ power bill i cringe.


Using that logic, you should stop growing all together.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2016)

afrosam said:


> *I watched a video from THC Labs out of Canada, and one of the growers recommended increasing the hours of light up to 16 hours for the last 2 weeks of flowering. Along with a diet of water only for the last 14 days.*
> * Has anyone tried this or known any one who's done it b4 *
> * ive saw the same question posted on another site, an some people seem to do it just wondering if anyone else uses this technique and what kind of results they get the guy from THC labs he report's he gets much better yeilds, as his plants see more light *
> **​


I find trying to mimic my suns sunrise to sunset from may 1 to Oct 28. patterns does help me grow outdoor strains that don't like indoors. I also find that this method works great for normal hybrids as well.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2016)

Shugglet said:


> Keep in mind strains start flowering outdoors when there is between 9-10 hours of darkness. 12/12 is simply safe. 13on/11off or 14on/10off seems like it would be an happy medium for the plant.
> 
> Of the research Ive been able to do on scholarly articles, it would seem that more light = more growth and more thc.
> 
> You can believe random forum people with no hard data to back up their claims or you can pursue the data youre looking for. Up to you.


Fair enough but what really helps learning sink in deep is when I can achieve these things without looking for someone else's "hard data"


----------



## Shugglet (Aug 31, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Fair enough but what really helps learning sink in deep is when I can achieve these things without looking for someone else's "hard data"


Are you implying you like to carry out the experiments yourself? Or that you would rather just take peoples word for it? 

If its the latter, peoples opinions always differ on subjects like this, so without any hard data, how do you choose who to believe?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2016)

I choose to do as I was taught. trial an error in the fields. Then again there examples everyday in practices that separate the rock stars from the groupies in the gardening world


----------



## Flowki (Sep 1, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Fair enough but what really helps learning sink in deep is when I can achieve these things without looking for someone else's "hard data"


The more you can learn from others the less time you spend on things you don't need to spend time on, sooner finding something that does need attention, progression. With ought that glamorous free chain of copy cat learning we would not be far past mud huts.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 1, 2016)

yea but we'd all end up being textbook growers if there werent people like him finding new niches and turning complexity into simplicity. innovation doesnt happen by regurgitating someone elses results. the best has yet to come.


----------



## churchhaze (Sep 2, 2016)

At least if everyone was a textbook grower, they wouldn't be trying to feed their plants vitamin C.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 2, 2016)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/vitamins-for-vegetables-zmaz89mjzshe.aspx


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 2, 2016)

i find it really hard to believe you guys are trying to get people like us away from experimenting.


----------



## Shugglet (Sep 4, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i find it really hard to believe you guys are trying to get people like us away from experimenting.


I don't think anyone is doing that. 

And to be fair, you are trying to steer the op in the opposite direction he wanted to go. Lol.


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 4, 2016)

Shugglet said:


> I don't think anyone is doing that.
> 
> And to be fair, you are trying to steer the op in the opposite direction he wanted to go. Lol.


touche'


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 5, 2016)

monkz said:


> Nature doesnt increase light for the last 2 weeks of flowering, light decreases gradually... im now on a 10.5/13.5 light schedule.
> As for flushing... apart from the fact that im using organics, plants absorb nutrients during their whole life cycle, and starving them of food for the last week or 2 only serves as a stress for the plant... why shouldnt it eat for its last 2 weeks? Dont you eat during your plants final days? lol



Ive run ak47 6 times in the exact same environment. The first four runs at 12/12 got me pretty much the same weight. The last two times i flowered at 10/14 and both those yielded 1/4 pound more on the usual 8 plants. AND the last run i expected to be much less because i had some root probs in early flower. But... low and behold i still got that extra 1/4 pound. Go figure...

Some times less is more.

Ive changed strains for this run and i plan to do 10/14. If i can yield the same or more as the last time i ran this strain i plan to stay on 10/14.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> touche'


maybe the op will learn a New direction??? just a thought.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 6, 2016)

I Always Been 13/11 for years and give 48 hours of dark before the chop...works great


----------



## Rookiefarmer1 (May 1, 2021)

monkz said:


> Nature doesnt increase light for the last 2 weeks of flowering, light decreases gradually... im now on a 10.5/13.5 light schedule.
> As for flushing... apart from the fact that im using organics, plants absorb nutrients during their whole life cycle, and starving them of food for the last week or 2 only serves as a stress for the plant... why shouldnt it eat for its last 2 weeks? Dont you eat during your plants final days? lol


Stress for the plant is good though right? I was reading that the plant produces buds and thc as some sort of defense mechanism, so when the plant gets stressed, it goes into overdrive and produces even more to protect from the stress, hence why supercropping increases yields massively. Just a thought . If your growing organically then flushing probably isn't as important to you because there won't be any chemically nute taste left behind, because u weren't using any chemicals. But flush is a must if your using chemical nutes


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 1, 2021)

Rookiefarmer1 said:


> Stress for the plant is good though right? I was reading that the plant produces buds and thc as some sort of defense mechanism, so when the plant gets stressed, it goes into overdrive and produces even more to protect from the stress, hence why supercropping increases yields massively. Just a thought . If your growing organically then flushing probably isn't as important to you because there won't be any chemically nute taste left behind, because u weren't using any chemicals. But flush is a must if your using chemical nutes


Nice necro. And fantastic bad info on flushing. 2/2 on that post.


----------



## Rookiefarmer1 (May 2, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Nice necro. And fantastic bad info on flushing. 2/2 on that post.


There is huge debate out there on this subject, but the views are like night and day, flushing is either beneficial to your crop, or it isn't, there's no in-between, just like everything else on the subject, I suppose the only way one can truly know is to try it all and see what works for you, every grow is different after all. I grow for personal use, I don't know about you, but I don't like weed that tastes like chemicals, iv smoked it before and its nasty!


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 2, 2021)

Rookiefarmer1 said:


> There is huge debate out there on this subject, but the views are like night and day, flushing is either beneficial to your crop, or it isn't, there's no in-between, just like everything else on the subject, I suppose the only way one can truly know is to try it all and see what works for you, every grow is different after all. I grow for personal use, I don't know about you, but I don't like weed that tastes like chemicals, iv smoked it before and its nasty!


You can't flush "chemicals" out of a plant. If you plant tastes like chemicals it's because it was overfed, not because it wasn't flushed.


----------



## Rookiefarmer1 (May 2, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> You can't flush "chemicals" out of a plant. If you plant tastes like chemicals it's because it was overfed, not because it wasn't flushed.


The idea is not to flush the chemicals out of the plant, but to force the plant to take up any chemicals left in there


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 2, 2021)

Rookiefarmer1 said:


> The idea is not to flush the chemicals out of the plant, but to force the plant to take up any chemicals left in there


The plants only take up what they need.


----------



## Rookiefarmer1 (May 2, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> The plants only take up what they need.


Only if your growing hydro


----------

